# Randy couture vs dan Henderson



## Kickboxer101 (Oct 9, 2016)

Now this is obviously a theoretical match as couture is well retired now and Henderson retired last night but its always been a fight that interested me. Both good wrestlers with decent boxing and they used to train together. I think they had a falling out at one stage if I remember right from reading cotures book but either way doubt those 2 would have very engaging trash talk lol but I think couture would win it. Henderson has better power but coutures whole game was better. Minus hendo landing a big punch I don't see many ways he'd beat him. Randy had great cardio hendo not so much I think randy would get him down and ground and pound for a tko or get a submission or could control him from the clinch and grind him down. 

It still would be very interesting to watch


----------



## punisher73 (Oct 11, 2016)

At their peaks, I think I would put my money on Couture.  But, like you said, if Hendo lands his big bomb it can change the game.


----------

